# Moving to Dubai - can we bring nude art?



## Cat2 (May 25, 2008)

Hi,
We are moving to Dubai in August and will relocate with all our furniture, including lots of paintings. A coupld of those have nude bodies, will this be a problem in customs?
Also with our photo binders, books etc - what is the policy with private things? Are they going to be confiscated by customs?

thanks for any insights!
Cat 2


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Strictly speaking you should not bring in anything of that nature. You may also find that if you removal company if familair with the law here they will refuse to pack it. You might get away with it, bit if found it would be confisated, probably destroyed and you could be fined.

Private things? Customs have the right to search your shipment, so the smart thing is not to contravene the law. 


-


----------

